# Tau Stormsurge Conversion - with arms! - by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

If you ever wondered how will Stormsurge look with arms, now you’re able to see The conversion came out really nicely – take a look at the photo close-ups by clicking each of them!

Visit our gallery as well









Props for one who will guess where the arms come from!



Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm no idea on the arms but it does look good. But going more gundam route most certainly, depeneds on what you want.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hulkbuster arms!


----------

